# 12/01/2021 | AEW Dynamite - Atlanta Street Fight



## Kroem (Feb 15, 2021)

How many different types of street fight can there be? We're averaging one a week at the moment!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's Billy and Colten who are facing Sting and Darby, which means Colten's 34-0 record is on the line. Feels like a placeholder feud for Darby until his next big one after MJF.

Cody is in his home area so maybe his template revenge win won't get deafening boos, but I wouldn't be too sure. If Georgia turns against him, he's really fucked (unless this is the plan). Match will hopefully be very good, Andrade has been great in the ring of late, Cody not so much though.

Danielson vs. Angels will be another exhibition of viciousness against the Dark Order. After Angels, it's going to be Silver or Reynolds with both being from the NY area - most likely Silver since he's over with fans. There are no hometowns after that, so I guess they'll roll out the rest of the Dark Order in whatever order before Hangman vs. Danielson.

Ruby vs. Statlander could be ok and is a rare TV match that isn't quite predictable.

Rampage looks better than Dynamite next week IMO, with FTR vs. Lucha Brothers 2/3 falls for the tag belts and Sammy vs. Nese for the TNT title.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Somebody’s O has got to go either sting or Colten.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

No one has done less with so much time than Andrade.

Can we have a real heel like Ricky Starks on this show and leave the WWE busts on dark or whatever?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Curryfor3 (Nov 23, 2021)

Kroem said:


> How many different types of street fight can there be? We're averaging one a week at the moment!


Every city they go to gets its own street fight lol.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cody getting booed in his hometown would be hilarious.


----------



## Kroem (Feb 15, 2021)

Poor Cody is certainly going through a rough patch, but booing him has become a meme now so I don't see it going away! Maybe he could get some advice from Kurt Angle?

It does seem like weird booking for the main event though, Andrade has been a complete flop in his own right.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465667176577130496
Now THIS I can get behind


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465667176577130496
> Now THIS I can get behind


this is gonna be some match

Lee is very very good


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this is gonna be some match
> 
> Lee is very very good


*I came to post this. He's one of the biggest rising stars from the Indies. The IWC loves him. This is good. *


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I came to post this. He's one of the biggest rising stars from the Indies. The IWC loves him. This is good. *


I think Garcia and Lee can be called 'the 5th and 6th pillars'

they are that good and important to the future of AEW


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think Garcia and Lee can be called 'the 5th and 6th pillars'
> 
> they are that good and important to the future of AEW


*Pillars are the foundation of construction. These guys came 2 years after it was established. They don't qualify.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Pillars are the foundation of construction. These guys came 2 years after it was established. They don't qualify.*


Sure, not technically

but they are the foundation of the future AEW is building

in other words - I think in 2 years they and Sammy and Darby etc will find themselves on the same level in the company


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465667176577130496
> Now THIS I can get behind


I think that The Owen will be focused on the new wave. They are giving this high profile matches to them to the people know them.

I can see The Owen as a 2 group/block tournament with each group having 4 wrestlers.

Dante Martin, Daniel Garcia, Lee Moriarty, Wheeler Yuta, Shotty Lee Johnson, Alan Angels and more 2 that i can't think of now. Maybe HOOK?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Sure, not technically
> 
> but they are the foundation of the future AEW is building
> 
> in other words - I think in 2 years they and Sammy and Darby etc will find themselves on the same level in the company


*That's fine to say.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's fine to say.*


Thanks for your approval

i’ve noted it down in the minutes of our meeting


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great to see Moriarty get the big match. He is one of the best young talents in America so this is a big showcase match for him, similar to the ones Daniel Garcia has been getting and what Jungle Boy and Darby got in the early days of AEW.

Even though he's signed to AEW, Moriarty is still working the indies and improving his game. I haven't seen it but have it on my watchlist, but his match with Darius Lockhart, another guy who impressed on AEW and many wanted them to sign (he's instead heading to NWA), on a Pittsburgh indy was said to be great.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cody getting booed in his hometown would be tremendous.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I hope TK isn't stupid to reject what people think and feel about cody and keep him as a boring cookie cutter face.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Punk vs Moriarty? Hell yeah the kid is great



omaroo said:


> I hope TK isn't stupid to reject what people think and feel about cody and keep him as a boring cookie cutter face.


I still have faith that Cody and Tony will do the right thing. Cody getting his belt thrown back at him was pretty aggressive so I mean do what's right and make Cody one of the biggest heels of the modern era. You'll cash out heavy on people wanting to see Cody get his ass whopped by a super babyface like Hangman, Punk, or Darby.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Once Cody gets a couple of shows under his heel turn all we need to do is wait for the fans online followed quickly by those in attendance will start to give him a babyface reaction. This has been going on for more than a year. Fans are going to want to boo Cody for a short time at the very least. Pretty much every new Cody program/angle since he lost his first TNT Title the fans have seen Cody as a babyface in name only. Every Codyverse storyline since has suffered from some sort of misguided motivations, lust for fame, feuds booked in reverse or with a semblance of strong storytelling yet in almost random ordered matches. The Ogogo and QT feuds were so disjointed that it was both difficult and tedious to double back on a beef that appeared to be squashed..,yet more matches would be added to the program after fans thought it was finally over. 

Cody was almost written like he was the only babyface in the only feud in the entire company in 2020-2021. I used to think The Undertaker had his own Underverse that existed parallel to WWF/E’s regular every day storylines. That was one of the reasons he seemed so unrelatable to me. The undertaker (and Kane too) are legitimately two of my least favourites of all time. They aren’t relatable until they are humanized a bit more with various gimmick and personality tweaks. I stopped watching wrestling when The Undertaker debuted and began his introduction to the WWF fan base. It wasn’t until he started to talk like a human being and working more of the roster besides the freaks and occasionally Diesel and Bret Hart.

Thankfully Cody isn’t so much out of place character-wise as guys like UT and Kane have been in the past to me. The ONLY thing Cody owes us is a property motivated heel turn. Heck, just allude to a new personal philosophy or creed in which he now chooses to live by.

With every season turn, turn, turn…just fuckin turn already!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Great ‘road to’ Dynamite

lots for all the cody lovers


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Approaching 6,200 tickets sold for Dynamite and they've opened a new section to the side of the stage pushing capacity to 8,000.

Also:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465813959664181255


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465752959078346758
Lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Wish Darby was not stuck in a feud with 60 year old Billy Gunn


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465752959078346758
> Lol


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

"stuck" haha


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

The Gunn Club thing is just an excuse for a match where Sting can do some of his spots. Maybe Paul Wight will get involved as well.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242794136668905473


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Angels had his best AEW matches when he was unsigned on Dark. Also not for nothing but his IRL name of Trey Tucker is better than his gimmicked name. 

I expect a debut in the Atlanta Street Fight helping El Idolo win. I'll even call it being Bandito. Bandito was added to the AAA Title match 5-way that Omega had to drop out of and Dorian went out of his way to thank Khan for all his help replacing the match. Fish and Jay Lethal were added, but I have a feeling Bandito is AEW signed as well, and if Khan wants to debut Bandito as All Elite before AAA Triplemania Regia it would have to be tonight.

Does MJF have the least amount of matches for being a "top guy" in AEW? The guy never wrestles in "throw away" bouts. Strategy to keep him under-exposed or to hide him from his lacking in-ring work when there isn't heavy build to the match?


----------



## GohanX (Sep 15, 2021)

Honestly I always thought it was so he could work on his ring work in the background until it caught up with his mic work. But his match with Darby was really fucking good.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

This could be the last chance for the fans to chant Gunnberg…..


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466067452140441601Danielson is gold right now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466072349980065793Yeah this is still my favorite episode of Dynamite to date.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

^^ That was an amazing show, one of the last before no crowds. Tag title match was ridiculously good for free TV.

I read that AEW tried to sign Jeff Cobb after that but he wanted to wrestle in New Japan, where he's improved even more and is really great now. Cobb is a former Olympian and I've said once, if Chad Gable ever jumped, he and Cobb could be a franchise tag team as former Olympians.

Cody vs. Wardlow was when Cody was a red hot babyface and fans were into him. A shame what has become of him lately. Amazing spectacle with Cody's moonsault off the top.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

GNKenny said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466067452140441601Danielson is gold right now
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466072349980065793Yeah this is still my favorite episode of Dynamite to date.


Yeah, that was an incredible Dynamite. 

Certainly up there with the Winter is Coming episode, Grand Slam and Fyter Fest night one and the Dynamite with Eddie Kingstons debut.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

If I was Tony Khan I'd throw a bunch of money at Mike Tenay to replace JR while he's out. Then keep Mike Tenay after he comes back because he's a great commentator who'd add a lot to the show.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

GNKenny said:


> If I was Tony Khan I'd throw a bunch of money at Mike Tenay to replace JR while he's out. Then keep Mike Tenay after he comes back because he's a great commentator who'd add a lot to the show.


I feel like Mike Tenay and Excalibur would clash heads because they'd each know all the wrestling moves...by different names


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

GNKenny said:


> If I was Tony Khan I'd throw a bunch of money at Mike Tenay to replace JR while he's out. Then keep Mike Tenay after he comes back because he's a great commentator who'd add a lot to the show.


I'd just be happy with one of Callis or Taz to stand in, tbh.


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Ruby vs. Statlander could be ok and is a rare TV match that isn't quite predictable.


I disagree with your assertion, I think its pretty obvious that Ruby will get the win - even though Kris Statlander deserves it more.
Final match should be Thunder Rosa vs Kris Statlander with Thunder Rosa being the inaugural TBS Champion.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> ^^ That was an amazing show, one of the last before no crowds. Tag title match was ridiculously good for free TV.
> 
> I read that AEW tried to sign Jeff Cobb after that but he wanted to wrestle in New Japan, where he's improved even more and is really great now. Cobb is a former Olympian and I've said once, if Chad Gable ever jumped, he and Cobb could be a franchise tag team as former Olympians.
> 
> Cody vs. Wardlow was when Cody was a red hot babyface and fans were into him. A shame what has become of him lately. Amazing spectacle with Cody's moonsault off the top.


Cobb made his choice. I'd just go Gable and Ogogo. Managed by Mark Henry. Kurt Angle would be the better mamager, but would be too much Team Angle redux vibes and Gable/Ogogo should have a higher ceiling. I say this as a WGTT fan.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nacho Esqueleto said:


> I disagree with your assertion, I think its pretty obvious that Ruby will get the win - even though Kris Statlander deserves it more.
> Final match should be Thunder Rosa vs Kris Statlander with Thunder Rosa being the inaugural TBS Champion.


I really hope Kris wins and goes on to win the whole thing. 

But I think you're right, tbh. 

Ruby either wins it because she's a relatively well known name and it keeps her away from Britt, allowing Thunder Rosa to go and feud and take the belt off Britt. 

Or Thunder Rosa wins the tournament. She's a former NWA women's champion so adds prestige right off the bat.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Looks like a good card with one glaring exception.

Why the fuck are Sting and Darby wasting their time with those geeks? Get the fucking Gunn Club off my TV and out of the company.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Jedah said:


> Looks like a good card with one glaring exception.
> 
> Why the fuck are Sting and Darby wasting their time with those geeks? Get the fucking Gunn Club off my TV and out of the company.


Sadly gunn jobbers are staying.

They have no right and business being on TV.

Stick them on fucking YouTube shows for gods sake.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Gotta be putting Darby Allin's drawing power to the ultimate test in pitting him against Gunn Club. No other explanation.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RiverFenix said:


> Gotta be putting Darby Allin's drawing power to the ultimate test in pitting him against Gunn Club. No other explanation.


To be fair, Gunn increased ratings in last week's quarterlies and has one of the highest viewed YouTube videos from last week's show.

But yes, the show could use a little less of the Ass boys.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Erik. said:


> To be fair, Gunn increased ratings in last week's quarterlies and has one of the highest viewed YouTube videos from last week's show.
> 
> But yes, the show could use a little less of the Ass boys.


At this point i am sure Danhausen is All Elite...he is always promoting AEW shows on Twitter.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> At this point i am sure Danhausen is All Elite...he is always promoting AEW shows on Twitter.


If he wasn't recovering from his leg injury, I would almost expect him to join Darby and Sting to face the ass boys.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466132011408453638
Hangman on commentary tonight.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hanger will definitely head to the ring after Danielson caves Angels' skull in.


----------



## Curryfor3 (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Unpopular opinion - but i think austin gunn has longevity and will be a great chicken-shit annoying heel

if you watch that darby spoof vid they did - dude has a great ‘joker‘ laugh


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Erik. said:


> To be fair, Gunn increased ratings in last week's quarterlies and has one of the highest viewed YouTube videos from last week's show.
> 
> But yes, the show could use a little less of the Ass boys.


This YouTube video was the most entertaining thing billy ass and the ass boys have done.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Unpopular opinion - but i think austin gunn has longevity and will be a great chicken-shit annoying heel
> 
> if you watch that darby spoof vid they did - dude has a great ‘joker‘ laugh


He sounds the the second coming of Brian Lawler based on this description 

For me? It's David Flair.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Nacho Esqueleto said:


> I disagree with your assertion, I think its pretty obvious that Ruby will get the win - even though Kris Statlander deserves it more.
> Final match should be Thunder Rosa vs Kris Statlander with Thunder Rosa being the inaugural TBS Champion.


I think that Jade is gonna win the tournament because she already has a catchphrase for it. But actually, I would put Ruby Soho in the finals because I think she's a good vet to guide Jade through the match and also, she is a good promo, so she can help build the match better than Kris Statlander


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Unpopular opinion - but i think austin gunn has longevity and will be a great chicken-shit annoying heel
> 
> if you watch that darby spoof vid they did - dude has a great ‘joker‘ laugh


Guess being a rapper is out of the question.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339347335042744321


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Last week’s show was great. Hopefully we get another great one tonight.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’m thinking Statlander wins tonight. Rosa will probably be screwed by Hayter/Britt I think, then we get Cargill vs Statlander in the finals.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I’m thinking Statlander wins tonight. Rosa will probably be screwed by Hayter/Britt I think, then we get Cargill vs Statlander in the finals.


Would love Statlander to be the first TBS champion.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tonights card is underwhelming.. Once again too many stars vs too many jobbers.
Bryan? Great. Angels? Dark Order, who cares?
Punk? Why not, he´s a big name. Lee Moriarty? Despite having watched AEW since they started, I can barely remember the name.
Cody? Andradé? The only competition they can have is who gets most boos.

AEW Ratings prediction game


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

GNKenny said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466067452140441601Danielson is gold right now


This match is going to end with Bryan refusing to let go of a submission isn't it?

Proper heeling it up in front of Angels hometown.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> Tonights card is underwhelming.. Once again too many stars vs too many jobbers.
> Bryan? Great. Angels? Dark Order, who cares?
> Punk? Why not, he´s a big name. Lee Moriarty? Despite having watched AEW since they started, I can barely remember the name.
> Cody? Andradé? The only competition they can have is who gets most boos.
> ...


Of course, Moriarty only signed like a month ago and only was in Dynamite one time, but he is the future.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> Of course, Moriarty only signed like a month ago and only was in Dynamite one time, but he is the future.


Well, that explains. 
But if he is the future, then it´s too early to give him a match against Punk of all people.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Well, that explains.
> But if he is the future, then it´s too early to give him a match against Punk of all people.


Why?

easiest way to legitimise a new guy is to give him a good showing against an established star

booking one oh one


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Adam Page will be on commentary tonight 









Adam Page to do commentary on tonight’s AEW Dynamite


AEW President Tony Khan confirmed during an appearance on today’s episode of Busted Open Radio that AEW World Heavyweight Champion “Hangman” Adam Page will do




wrestlingnews.co






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Would love Statlander to be the first TBS champion.


Yea, Kris Statlander is my pick to win the whole TBS tournament.

Beating Nyla Rose and Jade Cargill (first to do so too) consecutively would instantly elevate her as one of AEW's top women.

I feel like the last few placements of the matches in this tournament is by design with how 2 of the biggest monster heels are still alive. Plus, you can easily see Kris Statlander beating them soundly whereas Ruby Soho would struggle against those 2 women kayfabe-wise.

Besides, they DID tease a future confrontation between Kris Statlander and Nyla Rose on AEW Dark a couple of weeks ago.

It's still a tough match to call though since I believe that Ruby Soho is 40% likely to win tonight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Adam Page will be on commentary tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gets fined if he leaves the booth too. 

So Bryan's going to stare him down whilst he stomps the fuck out of Angels.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Not a lot of people talking about Colten Gunn taking his first L so much for wins and losses matter….


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

JBLGOAT said:


> Not a lot of people talking about Colten Gunn taking his first L so much for wins and losses matter….


To be fair, these wins have all happened on Dark, so nobody has seen them. I think Colten's record is just a statistical anomaly and he's gonna start picking up Ls


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm just here for Gunn Club vs Sting Allen and Punk vs Moriarty.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Tonights card is underwhelming.. Once again too many stars vs too many jobbers.
> Bryan? Great. Angels? Dark Order, who cares?
> Punk? Why not, he´s a big name. Lee Moriarty? Despite having watched AEW since they started, I can barely remember the name.
> Cody? Andradé? The only competition they can have is who gets most boos.
> ...


Sting, Darby, CM Punk, Danielson all in action on Dynamite tonight and you call that an underwhelming card? Sure, they’re not facing big names but you still fucking get all these top guys in action and on top of that you get a nice main event. This is not a PPV. This is a weekly show and that card is pretty damn fun for a weekly episode.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I just rewatched Punk/MJF and it was even better the second time 😂 Fucking love his company.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm just here for Gunn Club vs Sting Allen and Punk vs Moriarty.*


and I’m just here for it all 😬


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466190883972435970
Rules for tonight according to Danhausen


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lee Mortuary 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Big return on Elevation:



Spoiler


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Big return on Elevation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I would've liked a new direction that kept him away from QT.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sounds like they will be rotating guest commentators throughout the show, starting with Hangman (which probably means AmDrag vs. Angels opens).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466190883972435970
> Rules for tonight according to Danhausen


i was about to post this]

dude is 100% in his way to aew


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I would've liked a new direction that kept him away from QT.





Spoiler: Spoils discussion



he’s gonna run that group going forward


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

In Omega We Trust


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I was hoping we might actually get a two man booth for once.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i was about to post this]
> 
> dude is 100% in his way to aew




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466142443062050828
Lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone else been having issues watching AEW on Fite TV for weeks? Constantly freezes and have to restart the app to get it working every time. Every other streaming app I use works on my phone without issues.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hangman being champion is already taking a backseat to other feuds lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wait...ass boys is seriously a thing they are choosing to call themselves?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Crowd is HOT


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

15-24. It would be embarrassing if this match is longer than 8 minutes.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> Anyone else been having issues watching AEW on Fite TV for weeks? Constantly freezes and have to restart the app to get it working every time. Every other streaming app I use works on my phone without issues.


No issues here.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

This should be fast.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Just vibing out and dancing to Bryan Danielson's entrance theme lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Angels is the same size as the ref...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TMTT said:


> This should be fast.


Should be, but not likely to be.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Just vibing out and dancing to Bryan Danielson's entrance theme lmao


It would be so much better with Final Countdown, Tony pay up.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Angels is the same size as the ref...


About the same size Adam Cole. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> Angels is the same size as the ref...



It's not good when Bryan looks like a monster compared to you lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> About the same size Adam Cole. 🤷🏼‍♂️


Why so obsessed with Cole? Are you sure you are not secretly @YamchaRocks?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

TMTT said:


> It would be so much better with Final Countdown, Tony pay up.


A remix of it would be cool. They could just recreate something using the AEW music people so they don't have to pay for licensing fees.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Why?
> 
> easiest way to legitimise a new guy is to give him a good showing against an established star
> 
> booking one oh one


New stars shouldn´t have long, competitive matches and AEW doesn´t do squashes..


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Should be, but not likely to be.


In AEW every geek needs to hang with the top guys, one of the bad parts of AEW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Where the fuck is my opening promo


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Danielson should‘ve already kicked his head in.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Angels makes Duane Gill actually look like Goldberg.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

FrankenTodd said:


> In Omega We Trust
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


…?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

What happened to JR?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Angels went the distance with Omega twice. And made a point of it in the build.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

scshaastin said:


> What happened to JR?


Taking a month off for skin cancer treatments.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Stomp that geek!


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Bryan is the GOAT


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Angels is quite impressive for 23 years old. Smooth in the ring


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*At least Bryan is squashing the Dork Order instead of going 15 minutes with them through a break.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tony is the real home town boy tonight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This set-up to Hangman only sucks because I don't like The Dark Order. But Bryan is fun


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Typical low job vanilla geek takes the #1 contender to its limit


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Would be fantastic if we never see the dark order again after Bryan takes care of them.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Bryan needs to take the championship off of Page


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I like Page’s expressions from the booth. He isn’t saying enough though.

glad the match wasn’t too long


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Grabbing the mic from Tony, who is the home town hero on this show.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Why so obsessed with Cole? Are you sure you are not secretly @YamchaRocks?


Anyone that has the audacity to complain about guys’ size needs to keep that same energy every time Cole is on TV. The Wood tried arguing in favor of Cole being a champion while saying Darby/Jungle Boy/etc were “too small”. You complain about the Bucks looking like children, despite Cole being clearly smaller than either of them.

Say these guys suck if you want. I won’t really disagree on that, but you don’t get to complain about size and ignoring Cole.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeeeeeek


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bryan should beat up negative one.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

And this just got goofy and silly.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Danielson running from that midget? Ok lol.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Silver is a joke, make this faction stop lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Meanwhile…here’s Bryan looking like a midget next to Hangman as well.

SIZE QUEENS


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fantastic start!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Danielson running away from Silver?


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Why are they sending a Smurf out there this is so cringe


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Anyone that has the audacity to complain about guys’ size needs to keep that same energy every time Cole is on TV. The Wood tried arguing in favor of Cole being a champion while saying Darby/Jungle Boy/etc were “too small”. You complain about the Bucks looking like children, despite Cole being clearly smaller than either of them.
> 
> Say these guys suck if you want. I won’t really disagree on that, but you don’t get to complain about size and ignoring Cole.


Personality is the tie breaker. I am not even a huge Cole fan either and hate almost everything he has done in AEW so far.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> Danielson running away from Silver?


LOLAEW


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

"I can touch Bryan tonight!"


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

KrysRaw1 said:


> LOLAEW


Silver is terrible lol


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Horrible start . dark order fucking suck


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> New stars shouldn´t have long, competitive matches and AEW doesn´t do squashes..


catch 22 - they have to be competitive at some point to be legit


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

Danielson is a star that oozes charisma and Hangman is not even close to his level 

It’s sad he’s gonna have to do the job to Hangman in two weeks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Punk and Bryan get in and out show wise


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That was a nice little match between danielson and angels

bryan is getting boo’d so hard


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bryan going through the face tunnel because in his mind, he's done nothing wrong. 

They're in Long Island next week aren't they? 

Guess where John Silver is from...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Danielson running away from Silver?


*Nope, he refused to share a ring with a fucking joke jobber and I'm glad he said it.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's either a stroke of luck or months of planning that they had a DO member's hometown booked leading into Danielson vs Hangman. It's really amped up heel AmDrag.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Bryan going through the face tunnel because in his mind, he's done nothing wrong.
> 
> They're in Long Island next week aren't they?
> 
> Guess where John Silver is from...


Munchkinland, Land of Oz?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Miro is so damn awesome


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Miro got beef with God lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This God shit is just corny now.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Miro vs God lmao


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Nope, he refused to share a ring with a fucking joke jobber and I'm glad he said it.*


Me too, wish they would stop having these dweebs in everything


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

God better run!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miro been through some shit man


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Silver v Danielson is a legit dream match for me


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> "I can touch Bryan tonight!"


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Guess where John Silver is from...


middle earth?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is why they shouldn't show records. Guy is 2-6 just highlights how much of a chance he doesn't have. 

(Now watch me eat my words via shenanigans)


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Danielson and Punk facing actual jobbers on free television. The way wrestling is supposed to be. Gotta pay for the real matches.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bryan followed by Punk…how freaking crazy/awesome is that?!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Miro really got trapped in that void.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Silver v Danielson is a legit dream match for me


You do fuck with Silver, good shit for you


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Guest commentator for every match now?


Although, in this case, MJF should just stay for the rest of the show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Remixed.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

MJF is fantastic


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I heard Miro’s voice from the other room and did a light jog to see what he was doing/saying.

LMAO at MJF. “You know what CM stands for? Cooking Meth.”


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Cooking meth! Cooking meth!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Cooking meth!!!!!![emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316]. MJF does not give a shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


*Exactly!*


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

I love MJF lol


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

Will God make his return to pro wrestling for the first time since Backlash 2006?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

MJF burying Punk, LOL


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

"Max, you're a terrible person."


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Glad MJF is calling out what we are all thinking lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MJF pointing out how incredibly dumb it is for a main eventer to struggle against a 150lbs rookie enhancement talent.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Against competitors like this?"


Dude is 2-6 lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol MJF saying what most of us think everytime a star wrestles a rookie in AEW, "Why is he struggling against a rookie? he's a top star". This is the equivalent of Stone Cold struggling against Taka Michinoku or something.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> MJF pointing out how incredibly dumb it is for a main eventer to struggle against a 150lbs rookie enhancement talent.


MJF basically burying AEW's booking


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CM Punk gonna go 2 commercial breaks against a 2-6 jabroni LOL.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF is hilarious during the break.

"They both suck" when the Ruby/Statlander graphic popped up.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why was Miro in the Matrix Construct?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

MJF killing it on commentary. He’s been so much better in every way since the end of this awful Jericho feud.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The XL 2 said:


> MJF pointing out how incredibly dumb it is for a main eventer to struggle against a 150lbs rookie enhancement talent.


He is signed, not an enhancement talent and he has the same or more weight than Punk.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

3venflow said:


> MJF is hilarious during the break.
> 
> "They both suck" when the Ruby/Statlander graphic popped up.


Wish I could hear the no ad stuff lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ProjectGargano said:


> He is signed, not an enhancement talent and he has the same or more weight than Punk.


He's 2-6.

If he's not an enhancement talent, who is?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

MJF got that Rollins drip


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

There's a lot of people in the in this thread who are being worked so hard it's almost funny.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> He is signed, not an enhancement talent and he has the same or more weight than Punk.



"Enhancement talent" is just another way to say "jobber."


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Two Sheds said:


> Why was Miro in the Matrix Construct?


Going through dimensions to get to heaven.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*CM Punk's TV matches really suck. They're slow as fuck. Lee is wrestling with cement shoes right now.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It is true when MJF wrestles someone like Lee he usually puts them away quick, but Punk this huge star is struggling to keep up.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Moriarty is such a talent.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Punk having a competitive match against a 2-6 guy. LOLAEW


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

La Parka said:


> He's 2-6.
> 
> If he's not an enhancement talent, who is?


He is a promising wrestler. Was Jungle Boy, Darby and Sammy enhancement talents in the beginning?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

As I’ve already said many times, he’s the best heel in the business.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Another top star having tough battle with a jobber. Wow.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Is Punk skipping DMD appointments part of the storyline? Good god his teeth…


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> It is true when MJF wrestles someone like Lee he usually puts them away quick, but Punk this huge star is struggling to keep up.


That's kind of the point...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> He is a promising wrestler. Was Jungle Boy, Darby and Sammy enhancement talents in the beginning?



We're they ever 2-6?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> There's a lot of people in the in this thread who are being worked so hard it's almost funny.


Worked by what?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Moriarty is such a talent.


Really good. 

Future is bright with him and Garcia around.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good match. Shouldn't have gone that long (as usual), but at least MJF was calling it out on commentary lol.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Way to present your top star. Imagine being a lapsed fan who hasn't watched in 10 years seeing that.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

That match was a mess, no way Punk should have went that long with Lee


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

What a jjoke Punk is. Jobber making him look weak


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

CM punk almost lost to this geek, they have better talent in impact.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Erik. said:


> That's kind of the point...


What to acknowledge the stupid booking of these top stars going the distance with jobbers? yeah its funny MJF calling it out.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Worked by what?


Actually believing that MJF is shitting on the booking of Punk as if the booking of Punk in these matches isn't the idea to start with.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That is the most Jewish suit ever.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> Way to present your top star. Imagine being a lapsed fan who hasn't watched in 10 years seeing that.


My nephew thinks Punk is a joke. Old man takes 15 min with a nobody


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

MJF is the goat !


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alright give me Darby vs Billy GOAT.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ProjectGargano said:


> He is a promising wrestler. Was Jungle Boy, Darby and Sammy enhancement talents in the beginning?


uh, Darby had a draw in his debut with one of the biggest names in the company at the time.

Sammy joined the companies biggest stable on the first television show.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

MJF is fucking great. I would let him do my best man wedding speech for sure.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

MJF is burying him, LOL


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is great!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> What to acknowledge the stupid booking of these top stars going the distance with jobbers? yeah its funny MJF calling it out.


It's still real to you, dammit.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> catch 22 - they have to be competitive at some point to be legit


Yep. But not against the biggest star of the company a month after they signed. In the good old days it took YEARS to work yourself up to a spot like that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

He should have said Paul Heyman's pajamas.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

These weak performances by Bryan and punk make me want to see them less


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Britt Baker sex jokes are popping me.







*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *CM Punk's TV matches really suck. They're slow as fuck. Lee is wrestling with cement shoes right now.*


Wait, what?

Lee Moriarty vs CM Punk was a good match.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Mjf is the best


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Erik. said:


> It's still real to you, dammit.


Lol as if everything is scripted in AEW? yeah they have freedom to say shit they want, they aren't saying lines created by Tony Khan ya know. Eddie Kingston called out the stupid backstage interruptions last week, pretty sure that was off script.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Not feeling MJF tonight in all honesty. A pretty poor sequel to last week.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Dat "MJF loves Bubsy" sign...

We see you.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wardlow is still around. Who knew? :O


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So good! Just so good! This feud is fire


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk vs Wardlow at Winter is Coming perhaps.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tony's a busy man aint he? runs down to the ring to interview, then runs backstage to interview someone, then runs back out to the announce table. Seems like it would be easier to just ya know get someone hired specifically to do interviews backstage instead of running Tony back and forth all night.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Jamie looking AMAZING....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Not feeling MJF tonight in all honesty. A pretty poor sequel to last week.


Yeah it felt try hard, then again us fans probably had too high expectations coming off the epic last week promo.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Jamie Hayter looking like a snack


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I forgot Wardlow was still on the roster.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jamie forgot to put pants on for this promo?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Hayter is fire


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah it felt try hard, then again us fans probably had too high expectations coming off the epic last week promo.


Very try hard. 

Disappointing.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF threatening to kill Punk's dog... next week he threatens to sleep with AJ.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Jamie forgot to put pants on for this promo?


I figured a few people on here had found a way to mentally project their thoughts onto my screen.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Jamie forgot to put pants on for this promo?


Jamie learning from the best.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

MJF threatening to kill Cm punk's dog. Tf?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Personality is the tie breaker. I am not even a huge Cole fan either and hate almost everything he has done in AEW so far.


Don’t talk size is all, unless you want to admit that Cole is a fucking midget that you overlook, because he’s good at other stuff, which means size isn’t all that fucking important.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Don’t talk size is all, unless you want to admit that Cole is a fucking midget that you overlook, because he’s good at other stuff, which means size isn’t all that fucking important.


Of course it is important. I love Rey Mysterio, but he had no business being world champ.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Love Hayter’s look. She doesn’t look like she should sound like that though lol.

Enjoying all the Punk/MJF stuff. A simple way to progress the feud.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

BAY BAY[emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Cole and Tony on commentary, here we go.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DRose1994 said:


> Love Hayter’s look. She doesn’t look like she should sound like that though lol.
> 
> Enjoying all the Punk/MJF stuff. A simple way to progress the feud.


They need to get Hayter away from Baker ASAP.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The 3rd guest commentator in a row


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Are they legally obligated to have at least three commentaries or something?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> MJF threatening to kill Punk's dog... next week he threatens to sleep with AJ.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They're using the guest commentary spot to further angles in every segment.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Everyone's favorite AEW talent, Orange Cassidy, is THANKFULLY here!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WOOSAAA @Big Booty Bex

I'm glad you could get all that pent up tension out of your system!































*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, this just went downhill.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh my fucking Christ the first hour of this show is an absolute waste. Dweeb city.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ughhhh the Hardlys are back.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh cool. Adam Cole is smaller than Tony Schiavone and Excalibur.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> The 3rd guest commentator in a row


Yes they announced that will be that all night, replacing JR.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I was typing out a post, singing AEW’s praises on a great first 40-45 minutes, and here comes this goofy nonsense.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> Love Hayter’s look. She doesn’t look like she should sound like that though lol.
> 
> Enjoying all the Punk/MJF stuff. A simple way to progress the feud.


Wanna talk about someone not looking how they sound, go listen to The Butcher in out of character interviews, jesus he looks like a bad ass bar room brawler whos in his 40's but sounds like a 22 year old McDonalds employee.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The 4 most physically menacing men in the history of pro wrestling.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Adam Cole & Orange Cassidy are the same size


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Yes they announced that will be that all night, replacing JR.


Thanks for the fill in


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

This dude just did his entire entrance so he can walk back up the ramp to the commentary desk.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I hate the Bucks, but the Bucks just took out the Trash, so in this one segment they were the faces to me.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Adam Cole should have stayed with WWE if this the best they have for him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> Are they legally obligated to have at least three commentaries or something?


Yeah for real, are they just gonna have guest commentators all night to make up for JR not being there? why would it be so terrible have a 2 man booth?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Oh cool. Adam Cole is smaller than Tony Schiavone and Excalibur.


He's not smaller, he's just not bigger


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> They're using the guest commentary spot to further angles in every segment.


Yep, looks like they're using it this week as a way to contextualize a bunch of feuds.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Young Bucks dress like they are going through a perpetual mid life crisis


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Boxingfan said:


> Adam Cole & Orange Cassidy are the same size


While Cassidy is in far better shape and looks more like an athlete compared to Skinny Fat BayBay.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well that was very bland Tony Neese


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least all the those geeks are feuding with each other now.


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

That last segment illustrates everything that is wrong with pro wrestling in 2021


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

WAR DOG. Last time they were in Atlanta he made his AEW in-ring debut against Cody in the cage.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This has to last 30 seconds max.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@Two Sheds how hard do you think Cornette is going to hit that fast forward button when he sees the Young Fucks and Orange Cassidy in the same segment?*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> I hate the Bucks, but the Bucks just took out the Trash, so in this one segment they were the faces to me.


One day, you're going to respect this man, and we'll have a good cold drink over it


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they seriously brining in Tony Nese? they really will sign anyone WWE lets go wont they? not just top stars they also take their fucking scrubs and bland geeks from the crusierweight show no one watched.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TK's playing back his childhood of watching Sid destroy jobbers with Wardlow.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

fucking TSN2 won't load on my browser... GRRR


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The chair jobbed.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *@Two Sheds how hard do you think Cornette is going to hit that fast forward button when he sees the Young Fucks and Orange Cassidy in the same segment?*


At least with Trashitty, I can believe the Hardlys actually might be able to win a match against him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Suit with a beanie WTF!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol they seriously brining in Tony Nese? they really will sign anyone WWE lets go wont they? not just top stars they also take their fucking scrubs and bland geeks.


I think Neese is a solid hand. A good wrestler/worker, very athletic, and has a good look. He’s just fairly bland as a promo, but im all for a guy like Tony getting a spot there. Adds depth/quality to their roster at the mid-card.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

bdon said:


> While Cassidy is in far better shape and looks more like an athlete compared to Skinny Fat BayBay.


I agree, Orange Cassidy looks like a star


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Do they make Spears wear that hat to cover up his ridiculous hair cut? 

wise move, if so.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> One day, you're going to respect this man, and we'll have a good cold drink over it


You finally got my use of a nickname! I am so happy!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol they seriously brining in Tony Nese? they really will sign anyone WWE lets go wont they? not just top stars they also take their fucking scrubs and bland geeks.


Dude, they need lower-card talent to help make their top stars look good.

There's nothing wrong with having (lower-)midcarders like Tony Nese around for a solid/good wrestling match on the card.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> I think Neese is a solid hand. A good wrestler/worker, very athletic, and has a good look. He’s just fairly bland as a promo, but im all for a guy like Tony getting a spot there. Adds depth/quality to their roster at the mid-card.


its just adding a guy they didn't need to an already bloated gigantic roster full of bland guys whos good workers.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> You finally got my use of a nickname! I am so happy!


Aha, I see what you're doing; but the term, "man," could've meant anyone! 

It could've been about the guy Wardlow squashed just now!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

My stream died


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’ve only watched about half an hour so far and I had to comment on MJF. I burst out laughing at him on commentary… “cooking meth” 😂 fucking legend.

Bryan match and Hangman stuff was great too. Great stuff so far. The commentary and the crowd makes the show so good.


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

At least Wardlow is squashing jobbers


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, they need lower-card talent to help make their top stars look good.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with having (lower-)midcarders like Tony Nese around for a solid/good wrestling match on the card.


They got like 200 people on the roster, i'd say they're good with lower midcarders to make other talent look good, no need to keep bringing more in.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> At least with Trashitty, I can believe the Hardlys actually might be able to win a match against him.


*One of the biggest swerves in this section is you actually cheering for the Young Bucks. I need you to FOLLOW THE SCRIPT, BRO!







*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Pirate PAC


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Aha, I see what you're doing; but the term, "man," could've meant anyone!
> 
> It could've been about the guy Wardlow squashed just now!


You replied to that specific comment. I got you and you know it


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Geek manager of the year.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Punished PAC


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> At least with *Trashitty*, I can believe the Hardlys actually might be able to win a match against him.


Is that a banana on your keyboard, or are you just happy to make silly typos?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

There's no way Billy doesn't roid


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

BTW is it me or does the woman ring announcer sound like Kayla?lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *One of the biggest swerves in this section is you actually cheering for the Young Bucks. I need you to FOLLOW THE SCRIPT, BRO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are about five things the Hardlys could do to make me cheer them. Kicking Trashitty in the head is definitely one of them as would be kicking Marko into the bleachers.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Gunn club music doesn’t suit them.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Nice tit.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Billy Gunn is bigger and leaner than Wardlow. Fucking insanity.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sting has really spent a year having low card tag matches


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That's a shame about Fenix. I wonder if that's a work to do a title switch. Lucha Bros are due to face FTR the next night in Mexico.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr.Ass and the ass boys


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Is that a banana on your keyboard, or are you just happy to make silly typos?


Too late, you cannot unring the bell now.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Sting's new face paint is dope !


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Mr.Ass and the ass kids


Please, sir. Ass boys.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sting with robot like face paint lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Do all Billy's kids have that same douchebag looking kind of face?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Machine face paint that's cool, face paint is always cool. Except Gallows, his sucked


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I will be honest, I was expecting a bigger pop for Sting being back in Atlanta.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> Please, sir. Ass boys.


edited for historical purposes.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Billy should share his vitamins and prayers with his sons.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Just catching up now and god how embarrassing having long john whatever the fuck his name is from Dork order come out for hangman...They're literally ruining hangman with these midgets smh


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That face paint is badass.


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

They need to release the Gunn Club's theme ASAP 

Its one of my favs


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Billy is in better shape than his kids lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> Billy Gunn is bigger and leaner than Wardlow. Fucking insanity.


Doing Roids weekly will do that for you.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Whoanma said:


> Billy should share his vitamins and prayers with his sons.


What would Darby look like if he used roids?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Is Sting fatter?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can they not find anything else for Sting to do besides being Darby's friend?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Doing Roids weekly will do that for you.


Roids or not he's almost 60 years old. Your average 60 year old can blast all the gear they want and they wont look half as good as that


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm looking forward to Darby hitting that homing missile on Billy Gunn again.*


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> I will be honest, I was expecting a bigger pop for Sting being back in Atlanta.


This crowd ain’t shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Hook literally gets a paycheck for being Taz's son.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I like Billy. It’s actually kind of a shame we didn’t see him a bit more on TV the past two years — especially during the pandemic when there was a LOT of Sonny Kiss, Janela, Marko Stunt, Dark Order, Butcher/Blace and etc. He looks phenomenal, and is still a good worker.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Why does Sting wrestle in a shirt ?


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

Just keep Taz on commentary while JR is away


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Billy’s piss test probably glows in the dark.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Billy should share his vitamins and prayers with his sons.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TMTT said:


> What would Darby look like if he used roids?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Billy is in better shape than his kids lol


He looks better then them, but he isn't in better shape. Different things. Billy Gunn probably isn't that healthy if I had to guess. Holding that much muscle at his age isn't good for you.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wikipedia has Billy at 6'3" but he always seems taller to me. Maybe it's just that wrestlers are on average shorter now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Can they not find anything else for Sting to do besides being Darby's friend?


It's boring, but probably the best use of him if he's going to win and not put over people. There's no dream matches for him in AEW


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

TMTT said:


> What would Darby look like if he used roids?


A white Rey Jr. circa 2003


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

Mr. Ass is most most likely on Testosterone Replacement Therapy in addition to training hard and eating well


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Sherlok4 said:


> Mr. Ass is most most likely on Testosterone Replacement Therapy in addition to training hard and eating well


Whatever he's doing that shit ain't healthy


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Why does Sting wrestle in a shirt ?


I'm guessing he isn't feeling in shape enough to be in his singlet 

I wish he'd just wear an attire like he wore at Starcade in that case 


Also wish he'd wear his coat to the ring too


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did The Gunn Club assaulting Paul White ever have any kind of conclusion? seems like they jumped him turning heel and then their paths never crossed again.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sherlok4 said:


> Mr. Ass is most most likely on Testosterone Replacement Therapy in addition to training hard and eating well


I think he drank the ashes of the Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sherlok4 said:


> Mr. Ass is most most likely on Testosterone Replacement Therapy in addition to training hard and eating well


Double post.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sting can't do much except a few flurries so the crowd pleasing tag matches against heels are the best use of him as a novelty act. He's the hot tag.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Is Darby still alive? WTF


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Darby scares me with those suicide dives.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Stings face paint looks fucking amazing tonight


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Did Darby cut his head open?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Darby wants to die in the ring.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Gunnberg is finally beaten. A moment on par with Starrcade 98.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> Darby scares me with those suicide dives.


Those are nothing compared to the dangerous stupid shit he does on a skateboard, dude getting paid thousands to wrestle and he goes home and does dumb ass shit on a skateboard that could easily kill him or cripple him.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Darby literally bounced off Billy Gunn lmao


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Sting can't do much except a few flurries so the crowd pleasing tag matches against heels are the best use of him as a novelty act. He's the hot tag.


ehhh, idk. He had the match on TV against FTR where he was doing a lot more than just flurrying. Same with that PPV match he had earlier this year.
Agreed this is the best way to use him, but he can do a bit more.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Darby is crazy man


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Darby diving


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Physics doctoral students should study videos of Darby flying into people.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Darby wants to die in the ring.


Is his head full of blood?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sting just buried the Fame Asser and brass knucks lol.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does 2.0 just jump everyone and interrupt everyone backstage? They interrupted Kingston twice, and now Jericho twice. Its like they just crews around backstage looking for an interview to interrupt.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Ameer Patel said:


> I'm guessing he isn't feeling in shape enough to be in his singlet
> 
> I wish he'd just wear an attire like he wore at Starcade in that case
> 
> ...


Probably doesn't even look bad without a T-shirt, would look better for TV in a singlet.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It was nice of him to lightly tap Jericho with that chair.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

How many backstage interviews do you think get interrupted ? All time? It has to be in the 90th percentile — I mean, they just NEVER get finished.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Backstage beatdowns are such an overused wrestling trope


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Wikipedia has Billy at 6'3" but he always seems taller to me. Maybe it's just that wrestlers are on average shorter now.


Most of this roster is under 6 foot.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Revenge of the jobbers!


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

scshaastin said:


> Revenge of the jobbers!


Main event is the only match without jobbers.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I wish i could get paid to stand around in a hoodie looking angry, sweet gig. Must be nice for your daddy to get you a job handed to you where you literally do nothing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho not on commentary this Friday!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Taz pulling out that Steiner math.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Taz with some homeless kid he picked up along the way and his big buff bodyguard.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> I wish i could get paid to stand around in hoodie looking angry, sweet gig.


Sign me AEW


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Taz math.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> Jericho not on commentary this Friday!


Maybe there is a god....


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lio Rush peaked on the mic as Lashley’s hype man lol.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Beat his ass Hobbs.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MEH Lio sucks as a face. Turn him heel. He is best a little running away shit


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Maybe there is a god....


He heard about the shit Miro has been talking.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

You're bland when a heel turn doesn't make you interesting


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Starks is literally cosplaying late 90's Rock with the turtle necks and chains and sunglasses.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Whitest pimp ever.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alright, which one of you got #ASSBOYS trending?*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466229878165020675


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Most of this roster is under 6 foot.


It’s weird, when you google it now, most sites have him at 6’3, but I remember him being 6’5 or so. Hell, even with Sting there (whose at least 6’1), he was towering about.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

There’s my girl Thunder Rosa.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Statlander is so damn thick, love her body.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I luv Kris Statlander


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Alright, which one of you got #ASSBOYS trending?*
> View attachment 112636


[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I have a feeling this match will be full of botches. Hope I’m wrong but…


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

This second hour is rough


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I wish i could get paid to stand around in a hoodie looking angry, sweet gig. Must be nice for your daddy to get you a job handed to you where you literally do nothing.


Almost anybody looks tougher than that kid.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> You're bland when a heel turn doesn't make you interesting


More like..you're a bland face if your heel turn didnt make you interesting


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is the Cody pattern restarting? he about to lose to Andrade and disappear off tv for months, to then return and get his win back?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Alright, which one of you got #ASSBOYS trending?*
> View attachment 112636


Steiner trending now too.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Interesting to see Janai Kai get a shot in AEW, although she's gonna be squashed. She's a legit martial artist, kickboxer and black belt.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I think Negative 1 does more than fucking Hook does, am i wrong?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Think I'm gonna call it a night, first hour was dope, second hour is rough. Don't care much for Statlander and Ruby and definitely don't care much for Cody lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kris Dat ass Lander


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> It’s weird, when you google it now, most sites have him at 6’3, but I remember him being 6’5 or so. Hell, even with Sting there (whose at least 6’1), he was towering about.


I don’t recall him towering over The Rock and I think he’s around the same height at 6”3.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> More like..you're a bland face if your heel turn didnt make you interesting


It's crazy to think so many wrestlers today grew up wanting to be wrestlers, yet they spent apparently 0 time thinking of a character to be lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Kris Dat ass Lander


You're not wrong


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I think Negative 1 does more than fucking Hook does, am i wrong?


Hook is Billy Gunn's supplement supplier.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Statlander is so damn thick, love her body.


Shes not like conventionally attractive, but she’s attractive.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Hook is Billy Gunn's supplement supplier.


Hook being the official supplier is hilarious


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> Hook is Billy Gunn's supplement supplier.


Lol i believe it, doesn't look like a wrestler but definitely looks like he's the guy to come to for some weed, roids, coke etc.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Hook being the official supplier is hilarious





SAMCRO said:


> Lol i believe it, doesn't look like a wrestler but definitely looks like he's the guy to come to for some weed, roids, coke etc.


His hookup, if you will.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Did he just call her Stamander? 😂


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

DRose1994 said:


> Shes not like conventionally attractive, but she’s attractive.


Wrestling skill is what matters, Torrie Wilson vs. Stacy Keibler is for other purposes.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I don’t recall him towering over The Rock and I think he’s around the same height at 6”3.


Well, maybe not towering over, but there looked to be a noticeable height difference between Billy and Rock. Certainly 1.5 to 2 inches.

and when Billy was teaming with Chuck, they always looked close to the same height, and Palumbo was listed at 6’7.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fuck was that the muff munching transition lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Kris Dat ass Lander


Looking firm af


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I'd fuck the shit out of Statlander


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I prefer Statlander to Ruby but I think Ruby is the chosen one for this title.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Now the Bucks are heel again this week.....AEW wrestling is so shit sometimes lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> I prefer Statlander to Ruby but I think Ruby is the chosen one for this title.


That is bullshit handing a belt to that Riott Squad trash they dug out of WWE's dumpster 😤


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I prefer Statlander to Ruby but I think Ruby is the chosen one for this title.


Really you think she beats Jade?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Nice little match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> His hookup, if you will.


Lol i just picture you walk up to him, whisper what you need, hand him the cash and he pulls the stash out from his hoodie pouch and doesn't say a word.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ruby going bug-eyed over a kick out? Ok…


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i just picture you walk up to him, whisper what you need, hand him the cash and he pulls the stash out from his hoodie pouch and and doesn't say a word.


Living his gimmick.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Man that is fucking horseshit bro.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ruby Ruby Ruby Roll-up


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i just picture you walk up to him, whisper what you need, hand him the cash and he pulls the stash out from his hoodie pouch and and doesn't say a word.


He's definitely the dealer that sticks around to try and join the party lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Dang it Statlander


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah lets put the wwe talent over the homegrown AEW talent expect nothing less.... Statlander should've won.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol wwe roll up finish


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That was the match of the night


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Statlander should turn heel and become a demon.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Random anybody on here be playing Forza Horizon 5 or Back 4 Blood?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Statlander should be the one to take it from Britt.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody revenge win klaxon.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Next week's card looks so much better than this one


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cody Rhodes and the charisma vacuum in a street fight.


----------



## InfamousGerald (Mar 31, 2021)

Damn, I was hoping Kris would win


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

At this point Cody has to just stand backstage praying theres not alot of boos. Dude has to dread going out there now lol.

Don't get why he's fighting it, he could be an amazing heel with more heat than anyone in the business right now.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> At this point Cody has to just stand backstage praying theres not alot of boos. Dude has to dread going out there now lol.


He might be lucky tonight since he’s in his hometown.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Statlander vs Soho was a nice match. I think that was Soho's best match in AEW. Even though I had to fucking screen mirror it from my phone


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Couldnt care less about the TBS tournament, its nothing but worthless jobbers now. 

They should of went with Jamie Hayter or Statlander to win it! Especially Jamie Hayter, she should be winning the tournment instead of going one on one with a puny joshi nobody cares about. 

This tournament has been full of such terrible WWE lite clown booking, AEW needs to try to build their womens division not regress it with jobbers!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> He might be lucky tonight since he’s in his hometown.


Nah i still see him getting booed outta the building, Cena was always booed even in his hometown.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Of course it is important. I love Rey Mysterio, but he had no business being world champ.


Then keep that same energy every time Cole is on TV. Bitch about The Bucks and these other guys sucking for the main reasons they suck, not leaning on that low-hanging fruit of their size while never making sure to remind everyone that Cole is smaller than they are.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Random anybody on here be playing Forza Horizon 5 or Back 4 Blood?


Waiting for the December update on b4b. Need those stats tracked in single or no play.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Main event starting already. 20 minutes of YOUR icon Cody.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Cody vs Andrade in the main event is just terrible, get these clowns off tv!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Andrade about to gut some fools lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

inb4 Andrade gets owned by T-Pain


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

This is about to be hilarious.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

scshaastin said:


> Waiting for the December update on b4b. Need those stats tracked in single or no play.


Anything else with the update?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn T-Pain still around lol 

_Imma buy you a drank_


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

He’s booed in in his hometown. How embarrassing 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Andrade has had multiple managers, multiple props and multiple outfits. 

Its you, bro.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cody getting booed in his home state. 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Has there ever been a more egotiscal fucking entrance for a babyface ever?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> He might be lucky tonight since he’s in his hometown.


Narrator: "He was not lucky."


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah lets put the wwe talent over the homegrown AEW talent expect nothing less.... Statlander should've won.


Same can be said about Cody vs Andrade.. AGAIN! I am so sick of these clowns fighting each other every week.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What an idiot 😂😂😂😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

GET OUTTA HERE ARN, YOU'RE OLD!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> He’s booed in in his hometown. How embarrassing


It's all a work


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

It's a street FIGHT Cody, not a street parade.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol you know you're hated when even your hometown boos the fuck outta you.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jesus Arn, wtf.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is already more of a street fight than Inner Circle vs ATT.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Then keep that same energy every time Cole is on TV. Bitch about The Bucks and these other guys sucking for the main reasons they suck, not leaning on that low-hanging fruit of their size while never making sure to remind everyone that Cole is smaller than they are.


But again, it is not JUST their size. They also have 20 other things I hate about them. Cole has two things. He is small and he hangs around with the Bucks.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Arn got hit by the invisible man


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

But is Arn always falling?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is Andrade gonna pull a Pillman and draw a gun on Cody? Lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody needs to stop trying to do moonsaults.

It looks awful every time.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lmao @ Arn falling


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

I just feel bad for Arn at this point. He needs to be off television. Stumbling and falling every other week.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Cody's inner thoughts


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cody bleeds in 3 2 1…


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> He’s booed in in his hometown. How embarrassing 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


What clown thought Cody vs Andrade in the main event was a good idea? And they are doing it every week! This WWE lite booking is such a embarrassment!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bdon said:


> Cody needs to stop trying to do moonsaults.
> 
> It looks awful every time.


Yeah was gonna say, crooked as hell.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Andrade looks like a hitman.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Has there ever been a more egotiscal fucking entrance for a babyface ever?


HHH and Cena had a few contenders. But it was at Wrestlemania, not a random weekly show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Cody's back so fucking flakey looking?


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Why is Cody’s back peeling?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The hell happened to his back


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cody's skin looks like its peeling off


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Andrade looks like a hitman.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

His back looks awful, is that a sunburn?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did an elephant nut on Cody's back?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Anything else with the update?


Check this 









Back 4 Blood DLC Roadmap: All downloadable content expansions list - GameRevolution


What's included in the Back 4 Blood DLC roadmap? Here's all of the B4B downloadable content and expansions coming to PS5, PS4, Xbox Series X|S, Xbox One, and PC.




www.gamerevolution.com


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Disgusting, Cody’s sun burn is flaking all over the place.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> HHH and Cena had a few contenders. But it was at Wrestlemania, not a random weekly show.


Lol exactly, this fucker comes out every week with that godly messiah entrance, an entrance most of the time you'd only get at a WM or something..


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Is it snowing from Cody's back?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Cody that sunburn flaking looks like shit on TV


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The crowd just needs some rotten tomatos to throw with those boos 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Booing the fan for not throwing the belt back haha.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

laptops aint even hurt lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Andrade looks like a hitman.


Been watching too many Spanish mob dramas lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Andrade hitting him with the Wrestling Forum


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Andrade is beating the shit out of Cody.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

He's clearly just shedding his face persona.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cody hasn’t learned to tan without flaking lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> Booing the fan for not throwing the belt back haha.


Lol the idea of it is fun, but realistically you could sell that belt for a lot of money on ebay, why throw it back?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They’re doing everything they possibly can in this match to get Cody to be cheered


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

The Real American Cody Hogan


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They sound like they are chanting "we want Rebel" 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Andrade doing his damndest to get the fans on Cody's side.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol the idea of it is fun, but realistically you could sell that belt for a lot of money on ebay, why throw it back?


I never claimed the fans were smart.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Must be hot as fuck with those dark pants and long sleeve shirt in there LMFAO


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone's FITE stream gone down?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> What clown thought Cody vs Andrade in the main event was a good idea? And they are doing it every week! This WWE lite booking is such a embarrassment!


Cody thought it was a great idea.
Cody Rhodes Comments On His Future With AEW, Returning Home For Dynamite - eWrestlingNews.com

Just so you don´t have to read the entire thing:

*On wrestling at home again for Dynamite this week:* “The last time I was home, I jumped off that oversized cage. This Dynamite is a gift for me, coming home. This is my homecoming, and it’s going to be very special.”


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody getting Cena-fied


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> But again, it is not JUST their size. They also have 20 other things I hate about them. Cole has two things. He is small and he hangs around with the Bucks.


And yet, the first thing you jump to is always their size lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Dear God, put some lotion on that back Cody 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bring in Ric Flair "WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

This episode has been terrible....That attack on Jericho was super cringe


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This match is pretty fucking wild 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I guess they made this the main event so the rest of the talent didn’t have to roll around with Cody’s skin flakes all over the ring.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cody did look like a heel there for a second after the low blow and angry look on his face as the fans booing.


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Anyone's FITE stream gone down?


Yep


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Trying their damnedest to make Cody a face.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ok which one of you guys feathered Cody?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> And yet, the first thing you jump to is always their size lol


Because the first thing you notice about them is they look like they missed the school bus and it goes downhill from there. For other people, it goes up from there.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Really pissed at FITE, it's lost the feed globally during the main event.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Anyone's FITE stream gone down?


Cody pulled the plug.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

A reminder that The Elite are absent, maybe that is a reason why this booking sucks?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cody peeling like a damn orange


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's a street fight. He could have just wore a t-shirt.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Taz brought up "What the hell is all over Cody's back?" lol, they tried to say it might've been residue from the trash can.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody is slowly morphing into Cena 2.0


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fucking Cody 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

can someone get this dude some lotion.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hate when Excraptular says 'tupei suicida' ...it's AEW's version of "It's Boss Time!"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Lol that was practically what he said in his promo thee week after he defeated Black.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Took him long enough to bleed


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody's tan flakes are more over than him!


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

Why the fuck isn't Cody wearing a shirt for this match? Why the fuck are the making us look at his peeling skin?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Cody thought it was a great idea.
> Cody Rhodes Comments On His Future With AEW, Returning Home For Dynamite - eWrestlingNews.com
> 
> Just so you don´t have to read the entire thing:
> ...


Of course its Cody! 

And The Elite is not here to put their input in, so you get nothing but Cody's WWE lite clown shit 😤


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Theeeeere it is.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HHH continuing to live in Cody's head. A taser? Did they hire Russo?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What is happening 😂😂😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like Jose needs to get in worse shape if I'm gonna find him pathetic


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

No way Jose!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Cody needs to go over via shovel


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Didn't Bruce Blitz come up with the golden shovel thing years ago?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol the fuck a taser


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CCCody Hearst Rhodes with the shovel.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jose just wanted to come out on purpose with no shirt on


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Damn, Jose is ripped.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I feel like Jose needs to get in worse shape if I'm gonna find him pathetic


He's actually a wrestler or was.

FITE finally back up.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Andrade humping a chair in the corner? 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Denying the fans tables so long so Cody can get them out at the end and soak in cheers.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Didn't Bruce Blitz come up with the golden shovel thing years ago?


Yeah he did. I used to watch his raging John Cena rants back in the day. Good times.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Lots of vitriol towards the show and cody on WF. Excellent, that usually means its a great show. Cant wait to watch.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is Andrade humping a chair in the corner? 😂


hes forming a tag team with shawn spears.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Didn't Bruce Blitz come up with the golden shovel thing years ago?


Yup


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is Andrade humping a chair in the corner? 😂


Easy to mistake the cold, metallic texture of a chair with Charlotte's face.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Yeah he did. I used to watch his raging John Cena rants back in the day. Good times.


Lol so funny how he come up with that and now you legit got a wrestler bringing a golden shovel on tv as a reference to Triple H.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Cody is slowly morphing into Cena 2.0


Nobody asked for a Cena 2.0, AEW needs to stop with this WWE lite garbage.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just chant: CODY TAN FLAKES, clap clap clap! CODY TAN FLAKES


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Easy to mistake the cold, metallic texture of a chair with Charlotte's face.


Charlotte's metallic android face 😂😂😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lol at Cody and Andrade helping each other set up the table.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Andrade doesn't know how to put a table on the ring? Lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boooooooooooo


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MARCO STUNT


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

If I may ask, what's the context for, "The Elite isn't here, so it's Cody's booking"?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Brandi that ride or die chick lmao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

impromptu episode of a shot of brandy.

I guess the peeling shit was some sort of fire retardant?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they're so DESPERATELY trying to get Cody cheered with a flaming table, aint gonna work bro. Cody you could literally cure a child of cancer with your touch and you'd still get booed.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh my gawd.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Is that why his back was flaky? Did he practice taking that bump all day?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466240151223480326


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Uh, did Cody just put himself through a table that was on fire and then proceed to pin Andrade? 

That was absolutely awful.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Lol what a dumbass. Setting himself on fire.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

but.... he went through the table?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

I don't think Andrade even touched the table


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That was some kind of fire retardant on his back the whole time?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh goddamn.

This is why Cody catches shit. What point was there for a fucking flaming table spot?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol was the stuff on his back to protect him from the flames?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cody you freaking idiot ….


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least the Cornette rant we will be getting this weekend will be great.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait, the TAN FLAKES maybe were to help from the fire that was to happen? Anyone??


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Cody has lost it, Tony needs to give him a rest.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That was a dangerous spot to do especially since they had no tops on.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> That was some kind of fire retardant on his back the whole time?


Exactly what it was


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

La Parka said:


> but.... he went through the table?


Lol and he proceeded to win.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Andrade's face hit the flames, they can go with that at least.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody took most of that bump into the fire! Lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cody takes all the fire then gets the delayed pin. 🤣


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol they're so DESPERATELY trying to get Cody cheered with a flaming table, aint gonna work bro. Cody you could literally cure a child of cancer with your touch and you'd still get booed.


Cody should know better after seeing Cena and Roman getting booed as faces.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Why don’t they ever progress this Cody stuff? So disappointing. Just a match to go off the air where he tries to get over as a baby face ?

I was a Cody apologist for awhile but jeez. He does himself no favors.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Cody is feeling the burn.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Cody should know better after seeing Cena and Roman getting booed as faces.


It's all a work and you're falling for it


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The guy that actually goes through the flaming tables wins. Cody Cena it is. lol!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did they really think Brandi appearing to help Cody win would get him cheered? thats just gonna piss people off more you idiots.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cody is officially out of his mind.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DRose1994 said:


> Why don’t they ever progress this Cody stuff? So disappointing. Just a match to go off the air where he tries to get over as a baby face ?
> 
> I was a Cody apologist for awhile but jeez. He does himself no favors.


in a way, he just cheated to win, since his wife set his opponent on fire


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

So...putting yourself through a flaming table while your opponent completely misses it now hurts your opponent? Get this **** off of my TV once and for all


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Did they really think Brandi appearing to help Cody win would get him cheered? thats just gonna piss people off more you idiots.


Heel move.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Cody Rhodes earning even more respect here by not only willing to get whipped (10 times) and bleed for this business, but also for being willing to set himself on fire to entertain the wrestling audience too


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

isnt the object to get a reaction?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That could've gone wrong. Imagine if Andrades face had touched the fire.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


wtf was he trying to do? Andrade would never hit that table coming off that move. 
Desperation move to get people to cheer for him if I ever saw one.


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

I thought that the guy who loses is supposed to take the flaming table bump?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Lol Cody literally takes the entire bump through the flaming table and gets the pin, never seen such stupid shit in my life, i think this is worse than the exploding ring botch.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

For once I'll have to agree with Cornette when he opens his mouth. This ending was bullshit... 

Im on fire, instead of trying to put it out, my reflex is to go for the pin. Of course


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> It's all a work and you're falling for it


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

At least, we know Brandi gonna help to have a heel Cody.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TMTT said:


> Heel move.


I mean technically it is, but they played it as a babyface moment, she appeared to give the fans a big grand exciting ending with a huge flaming table spot.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I actually had a legit laugh at one of Cody's blazing flakes falling onto Andrade's chest during the pinfall, nearly setting his chest hair on fire, so...that's something


----------



## InfamousGerald (Mar 31, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Oh wow I didn't even realize that Cody took the whole bump on the table LMAOOO, eish.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Cody literally takes the entire bump through the flaming table and gets the pin, never seen such stupid shit in my life, i think this is worse than the exploding ring botch, r at the very leas its right up there along side it.


I mean realistically Cody had the flame retardant in his back, if Andrade touched the fire he could be badly injured. The better way to have done it is to do a normal superplex and have them both have flame retardant on so the bump doesn't look so one-sided


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

How can so called “experts” be so stupid.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody is fucking awful, man. This match wasn’t bad, decent even, but as with everything else, he has to be a fucking try hard and ruins it.

Goddamn I hope he retires soon, or the Bucks and Kenny get back to run the show properly. Goddamn, goddamn, goddamn.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hogan and Cena never won while on fire. Cody truly is the 21st century American hero we all need.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

TMTT said:


> Heel move.


 Bingo !


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Cody from 1min 5 seconds


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Fuck Cody Rhodes.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Adrenaline in my soul, something something Cody Rhodes


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Cody is fucking awful, man. This match wasn’t bad, decent even, but as with everything else, he has to be a fucking try hard and ruins it.
> 
> Goddamn I hope he retires soon, or the Bucks and Kenny get back to run the show properly. Goddamn, goddamn, goddamn.


I enjoy Cody, but you were never wrong when you said he had the HHH tendency to put everything in his matches lol. It's like he can't do a good match without adding in a bunch of extra shit


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Great, flaming table, you're a real star Cody. Now go away and please let Andrade and Malakai officially begin their AEW careers the right way.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Adrenaline in my soul, something something Cody Rhodes


"Retardant flakes on my back, got a neck tattoo after smoking crack."


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I enjoy Cody, but you were never wrong when you said he had the HHH tendency to put everything in his matches lol. It's like he can't do a good match without adding in a bunch of extra shit


How fucking great would that flaming table spot have been for a Darby Allin match in a blowoff feud? Nah. Gott waste it on a random fucking Dynamite for Cody and Andrade’s month long feud.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I mean realistically Cody had the flame retardant in his back, if Andrade touched the fire he could be badly injured. The better way to have done it is to do a normal superplex and have them both have flame retardant on so the bump doesn't look so one-sided



Or better yet, don’t have your talent go through a table that’s on fire.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> "Retardant flakes on my back, got a neck tattoo after smoking crack."


Ok. You can shit talk the midgets all you want and ignore Cole if you gonna throw zingers like this. Lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Yep. But not against the biggest star of the company a month after they signed. In the good old days it took YEARS to work yourself up to a spot like that.


look around, its not the good old days anymore


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I don get it, the fire powers up Cody like Popeye's spinach?


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

I can see the comparison to Triple H however at least with H he was world class while Cody is a mid carder at best

Triple H >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Cody Rhodes and it's not even close


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

We agree that it was a heel move, but that doesn't change the fact that the ending was shit/poorly executed


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> "Retardant flakes on my back, got a neck tattoo after smoking crack."


LOL.

“My father said, when I was younger, do a flaming table spot.”


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Don't have anything to add other than this clip from XPW.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Honestly, I’m gonna give Cody some credit. I think he’s about to reach the level of heat no one has ever been able to reach before.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> How fucking great would that flaming table spot have been for a Darby Allin match in a blowoff feud? Nah. Gott waste it on a random fucking Dynamite for Cody and Andrade’s month long feud.


I hate that they do this crap all the time. Just like the War Games match as the FIRST match in a feud.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ET_Paul said:


>


Yea, I find it more worrying that folks are more concerned about the delivery of the finish/spot over Cody Rhodes's well-being (or even Andrade El Idolo's too).


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Cody would win a buried alive match, under 3 feet of dirt


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> How fucking great would that flaming table spot have been for a Darby Allin match in a blowoff feud? Nah. Gott waste it on a random fucking Dynamite for Cody and Andrade’s month long feud.


Definitely would've been better saved for a Darby, Eddie, or Moxley.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> Cody is fucking awful, man. This match wasn’t bad, decent even, but as with everything else, he has to be a fucking try hard and ruins it.
> 
> Goddamn I hope he retires soon, or the Bucks and Kenny get back to run the show properly. Goddamn, goddamn, goddamn.


Nah, we need more Cody


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

bdon said:


> How fucking great would that flaming table spot have been for a Darby Allin match in a blowoff feud? Nah. Gott waste it on a random fucking Dynamite for Cody and Andrade’s month long feud.


Good point right there.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> look around, its not the good old days anymore


Not all evolution is good. 
I also hate how they debut people in WWE, and their first title match (after a month or so) on the main roster is a match for the big title. We know immediately what the plan for them is -to be the top talent, instead of having them go through a few years of low/midcard feuds and make people interested in them.
Used to be that people should EARN their spot.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't know why people hate Cody. He's a civil rights activist. He's having a mixed baby.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Andrade should do a burnt face angle now and go all Two Face. His face did seem to brush the flames and he was kicking while Cody pinned him. That's how you work with the odd finish.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Brodus Clay said:


> I don get it, the fire powers up Cody like Popeye's spinach?


He coulda done another 10 minutes after absorbing that fire for energy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Honestly, I’m gonna give Cody some credit. I think he’s about to reach the level of heat no one has ever been able to reach before.


Let me know when he has grandmothers trying to stab him or Cena at ECW One Night Stand heat. He has X-Pac heat


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> He's actually a wrestler or was.
> 
> FITE finally back up.


He's a wimpy manager character but his physique is better than some of the wrestlers on the show. Just kinda weird LOL


----------



## Curryfor3 (Nov 23, 2021)

Damn, Cody took the brunt of that fire table spot. Hope both guys are ok.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Sherlok4 said:


> I can see the comparison to Triple H however at least with H he was world class while Cody is a mid carder at best
> 
> Triple H >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Cody Rhodes and it's not even close


If Cody had his way, I'm sure he would be a 10x AEW World Champ right now. Tony Khan isn't having that thankfully.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Honestly, I’m gonna give Cody some credit. *I think he’s about to reach the level of heat no one has ever been able to reach before.*


PUN INTENDED


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Let me know when he has grandmothers trying to stab him or Cena at ECW One Night Stand heat. He has X-Pac heat


Yep.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Andrade should do a burnt face angle now and go all Two Face. His face did seem to brush the flames and he was kicking while Cody pinned him. That's how you work with the odd finish.


Blaming Cody and the fans for destroying his beauty could be a solid character for a bit


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Arn sold better than Cody there


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466236818039447554


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

That table spot was about as bad as the sparklers incident lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Blaming Cody and the fans for destroying his beauty could be a solid character for a bit


Way too nuanced, intelligent, and too much carry over for a Cody feud. Once you finish the story he wants to tell, your character does not show any growth or change. You just go on about your business…


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Cody could neva 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't know why people hate Cody. He's a civil rights activist. He's having a mixed baby.


They just want to keep the grandson of a plumber down


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Cody could neva
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Way too nuanced, intelligent, and too much carry over for a Cody feud. Once you finish the story he wants to tell, your character does not show any growth or change. You just go on about your business…


Yeah MJF was the biggest example. Andrade wrestling in that cool ass mask would be an upgrade for him.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

"Dashing" Andrade El Idolo?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


I know my guy was pissed that night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curryfor3 (Nov 23, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Blaming Cody and the fans for destroying his beauty could be a solid character for a bit


The irony too. A decade ago Cody did the same thing towards the fans.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

By the way there were no streets in that "Atlanta Street Fight" nor was there any Atlanta. They were in freaking Duluth.


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Andrade should do a burnt face angle now and go all Two Face. His face did seem to brush the flames and he was kicking while Cody pinned him. That's how you work with the odd finish.


Well he'd literally become Black Mask since that who's his character is based of of 

Would be a good idea and would give him something more character then the generic Rich Mexican gimmick he has now


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Andrade should do a burnt face angle now and go all Two Face. His face did seem to brush the flames and he was kicking while Cody pinned him. That's how you work with the odd finish.


Absolutely. 

Good idea.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Andrade El Fuego coming soon


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> Not all evolution is good.
> I also hate how they debut people in WWE, and their first title match (after a month or so) on the main roster is a match for the big title. We know immediately what the plan for them is -to be the top talent, instead of having them go through a few years of low/midcard feuds and make people interested in them.
> Used to be that people should EARN their spot.


Like Hogan in 84 or Yoko in 93 or Rock in 96 or Lesnar in 2002?

If you are in midcard any length of time the fans view you as 'midcard for life'.

Even Austin was KOTR winner within 6-7 months of debut and mainevent storyline with Bret Hart within 12 months

Benoit/Eddie/JBL spent few years in midcard, nobody bought them as top guys when they tried pushing them as such


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

validreasoning said:


> Like Hogan in 84 or Yoko in 93 or Rock in 96 or Lesnar in 2002?
> 
> If you are in midcard any length of time the fans view you as 'midcard for life'.
> 
> ...


Fans only think that because WWE have trained them to think so. In wrestling it´s a relatively new thing.
HBK spent a lot of time in a tag team before going for midcard and then finally big titles.
Hogan in 84 was already a huge name, so you can´t use him as an example. Austin had undercard roles in WCW before joining WWF, and he wasn´t even supposed to win KOTR -HHH should have won, but he was being punished at the time.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pretty average Dynamite tonight.

Loved Bryan vs angels. I honestly think with a few more years under his belt and cracking the 200 lbs mark angels could be a top Jr heavyweight. Danielson as a character is on fire. That touching portion between him and silver was so cringe though. No man should ever be that excited about being able to touch another man. No homophobia intended. But the way silver said it made me cringe sooo much 

Punk vs Moriarty was decent. Moriarty has a great quiet charisma about him. The post match promo exchange however was flat. I don't care if CM Punk likes Britt Baker. The Larry David reference sucked. It all felt wwe lite

Miro is a godsend no pun intended

Adam Cole vs orange Cassidy, you know what? Absolutely deserves the feud after some of his antics in NXT when he and gargano went over the top stupid. Segment itself was your typical only funny to a minority humour.

Wardlow killing geeks ill always enjoy 

Gunn club vs Darby Allin and Sting existed. Please for the love of fuck move on 

A one eyed bastard vs one of the best tag teams in the world? FTR victory baby

Dante in team tazz actually has me interested from that exchange. Dante has a great cocky prick smirk.

Ruby vs kris was solid stuff. My God Statlanders thickness is glorious

Lol at Jericho being knocked out by 3.0

The main event was your typical Cody Rhodes smoke and mirrors bullshit. The only highlight was brandi. You forget how fine she is when you don't see her often.

Going the bret Hart hunter special. 4 out of 10


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> By the way there were no streets in that "Atlanta Street Fight" nor was there any Atlanta. They were in freaking Duluth.


But… “CoDY rHoDeS hAs tHe bEsTeSteSteSt pYcHoLoGy!!!”


Firefromthegods said:


> Pretty average Dynamite tonight.
> 
> Loved Bryan vs angels. I honestly think with a few more years under his belt and cracking the 200 lbs mark angels could be a top Jr heavyweight. Danielson as a character is on fire. That touching portion between him and silver was so cringe though. No man should ever be that excited about being able to touch another man. No homophobia intended. But *the way silver said it made me cringe sooo much*
> 
> ...


Silver loves to lean on homosexual humor, so you don’t have to apologize or remind anyone that you’re not homophobic. It is cringe that he tries using it for humor.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> But… “CoDY rHoDeS hAs tHe bEsTeSteSteSt pYcHoLoGy!!!”
> 
> Silver loves to lean on homosexual humor, so you don’t have to apologize or remind anyone that you’re not homophobic. It is cringe that he tries using it for humor.


Yeah I do. I'm not trying to get gotchaed


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> But… “CoDY rHoDeS hAs tHe bEsTeSteSteSt pYcHoLoGy!!!”
> 
> Silver loves to lean on homosexual humor, so you don’t have to apologize or remind anyone that you’re not homophobic. It is cringe that he tries using it for humor.


Cody Rhodes has good psychology, my dude


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

They need to push Hayter more.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Great show, as usual.

My favorite segment was the Sting-Darby vs Gunns tag match. It wasn’t the best match of the night (that honor belongs to Ruby vs Statlander), but anytime Sting wrestles is an instant highlight for me.

The Cody-Idolo match was fun. The fire spot was awesome, and it was good to see Brandi again.

I like how AEW was using guest commentators in almost every segment. That’s a good way to keep commentary interesting while JR is absent.

I think CM Punk will cause MJF to lose his diamond ring. 

I can’t wait for “Winter is Coming.” I’m hoping for a surprise debut or two (Kyle O’Reilly, please!).


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow what a mediocre episode. Again I tried not to spoil me with the results and damn, it didnt help with me fast forwarding half the show...

Hangman is just not championship material, this guy cant even talk when he has the script right infront of him. Danielson is doing his best (as always, really like his aggression) and Hangman just comes off as bush league...

Punk (even with him planning to make MJF think he can beat him easily) just doesnt look like Punk. The match was just so boring...when a rookie is the one trying to lead the match...yawn.

Sting again was wrestling somewhere he did 14 years ago, yeah...not interested in a Gun Club match.

Wardlow squashing people, good.

Womens match was ok.

Cody gonna Cody...oh yeah lets put the table correctly together...wow...they really shouldnt try to do anything with fire, they have a track record of fucking this shit up and just for a cheap pop...

If you would put this infront of a WWE crowd the world would shit over the show, they are really lucky to have a hot crowd every week...just makes it not so special, when something really good happens. I really dont understand how people could call that a "great episode".


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hangman really does not carry himself well in these segments where he needs to believe in himself as the performer, but his real life insecurities just fucking bleed through so much.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I enjoyed the show - felt more like aew than wwe-lite

except the punk / mjf segment - i knew they shouldn‘t have done a bog standard follow-up

i really liked the guest commentators on the 3rd chair


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Why so obsessed with Cole? Are you sure you are not secretly @YamchaRocks?


Yes, I have nothing better to do in my spare time than using an alt account to troll on the internet 🙄


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Bryan/Hangman was very interesting… but the segment gets ruined by that tit Silver doing his comedy act yet again.

Punk… yeah I get it. The story is he sucks now. But just telling us the story is he sucks doesnt make him sucking any better. Stripped of all star power. Him vs MJF is still very interesting though.

Adam Cole… bizarre. Utterly baffling. Why did he need to spend 5 minutes doing an entrance when he was going to walk back up the ramp again for comms… BUT WHY WAS HE EVEN ON COMMS!!!! No match anything related to him was about to happen!!! Dreadful segment.

Stalander/Soho… skipped it. Saw the finish. Shoulder were up the entire time.

Taz/Rush segment… cringe. Dreadful promo from Rush.

Darby/Sting match… enjoyed it for what it was. Fun enough match.

Cody/Andrade… good match. Seems odd to do that spot on a random dynamite in a random match rather than as a payoff to something though. Still, good match.

Also… Jaime Hayter… damn.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Arn sold better than Cody there
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466236818039447554


I’m pissing myself laughing at andrade’s assistant dragging a 60 year old man - who’s just had a bad fall - out of said fall position by the arm to then no sell it and just beat down on him haha. Kayfabe is alive and well for Andrade’s assistant.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

The perfect image of last night..


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Dante Martin and Ricky Starks together does seem interesting. I guess that they are setting up for Darius Martin's eventual return, whenever that would be, to do brother vs. brother. Looks like they don't even have an estimation still. In the mean time I do wonder how Lio Rush fights Team Taz and who he gets on his side.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Gotta say though


NathanMayberry said:


> The perfect image of last night..
> 
> View attachment 112653


this screenshot really makes the bump look cool. Don't you think?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is why I'm ok with the finish, even though Cody's back went through. Fire to the face is going to be instantly worse than fire to the back and Andrade's face was perilously close to the flames. His legs were also kicking as he was pinned, consistent with someone in distress. If they don't sell Andrade getting facial burns though, then I'll revise my belief that the finish is fine.

It was probably the safest way they could do that spot.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> This is why I'm ok with the finish, even though Cody's back went through. Fire to the face is going to be instantly worse than fire to the back and Andrade's face was perilously close to the flames. His legs were also kicking as he was pinned, consistent with someone in distress. If they don't sell Andrade getting facial burns though, then I'll revise my belief that the finish is fine.
> 
> It was probably the safest way they could do that spot.
> 
> View attachment 112665


They could also play it like Cody knew that Brandi was coming down and so he coated himself with fire retardant on purpose. Although, that would obviously be committing to a full on heel turn


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

The fire spot didn't bother me...but was it necessary? No. Still, it was a fun brawl with enough cool spots to keep it entertaining. 

I thought the rest of the show was strong. Statlander vs Ruby was a very good match. Almost felt bad for Statlander having to take the fall. She has really grown as a character and in-ring worker since her early days in AEW. 

I also like where they seem to be going with MJF vs Punk. Was the promo exchange as good as last week? No, but it didn't need to be either. The match with Moriarty was very good as well. The kid obviously has a bright future, as does Alan Angels.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Facial burns could also be impetus for Andrade to revert back to La Sombra, complete with Lucha mask.










La Sombra would also be a fit in House of Black, which would retcon explain the Malakai Black and Andrade partnership/teaming.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Glacier, Matt Taven and Jonathan Gresham were backstage at Dynamite.

A few weeks ago it was the Briscoes and a few months ago it was Brody King. A lot of ROH guys will be looking for work in AEW.

Gresham is one of my favourite technical wrestlers but I still think he stands out in a specialized setting more than in a national promotion. He's 5'4" and not the most charismatic guy, but a genius in the ring.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Glacier, Matt Taven and Jonathan Gresham were backstage at Dynamite.
> 
> A few weeks ago it was the Briscoes and a few months ago it was Brody King. A lot of ROH guys will be looking for work in AEW.
> 
> Gresham is one of my favourite technical wrestlers but I still think he stands out in a specialized setting more than in a national promotion. He's 5'4" and not the most charismatic guy, but a genius in the ring.


Gresham is starting a new federation with Baron Black called Terminus or something like that. I wonder if it would be used as a developmental of sorts for AEW. 

Glacier of course there since it was Atlanta and he's a NF trainer.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RiverFenix said:


> Gresham is starting a new federation with Baron Black called Terminus or something like that. I wonder if it would be used as a developmental of sorts for AEW.
> 
> Glacier of course there since it was Atlanta and he's a NF trainer.


Terminus is a once-off at the moment i think


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

“CM. What’s that stand for? Cooking meth?”

AND I’m in the front row for Hangman vs Motherfucking Danielson in two weeks? I’m good.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Taz/qRush segment… cringe. Dreadful promo from Rush.


I’d rather Taz not hold back and rip these guys a new one


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

edit. wrong thread


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Ratings are in -Not impressive.
> 
> AEW Ratings prediction game
> None of us expected it to be that low, but still @La Parka took the win. Congrats to him
> ...


you don’t know the quarter hours yet


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you don’t know the quarter hours yet


I moved it to the proper place -I´ll respond there


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody's back (kinda graphic):



Spoiler


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

The street fight would have been more suited to the Pac Andrade finale feud


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Gwi1890 said:


> The street fight would have been more suited to the Pac Andrade finale feud


Didn't need any gimmicks or smoke and mirrors IMO. Andrade vs. Cody II was better than their first match, but still short of either PAC vs. Andrade match. Cody's love of smoke and mirrors and overbooking is annoying, I've seen him have plenty of great matches without all the bullshit.

It's a shame PAC vs. Andrade was limited to Rampage hence fewer eyes on it. Their second match was outstandingly good and one of AEW's 10 best matches in a very good in-ring year for them.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

That was some fine pro wrestling and story telling during the punk match. I love self aware pro wrestling.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Punk vs Wardlow at Winter is Coming perhaps.


I think it'll be saved for the first TBS show


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Crowd pics from before the show. Another nice attendance (6,090) and gate for AEW.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *WOOSAAA @Big Booty Bex
> 
> I'm glad you could get all that pent up tension out of your system!
> View attachment 112628
> ...


Everything is all gravy, baby.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Cody's back (kinda graphic):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Madman 
I've a similar burn to my lower left just like him, very VERY annoying part to damage


----------

